# Halloween 3D (2010)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17231


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Strange that they would already be looking for a new director, and a new take on the franchise.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It has just been confirmed that Patrick Lussier will direct and Todd Farmer will write the screenplay for *Halloween 3D*. These two last worked together on the craptacular mess *My Bloody Valentine 3D*.

As bad as Zombie's *Halloween II* was, I am considerably underwhelmed by these choices for the third installment of the Myers reboot. And enough with this 3D bull already.....

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17425


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it was appropriate that My Bloody Valentine remake was in 3D and also Pirahnna 3d coming soon but now even the Ring is coming back in 3D. The campy killer movies are fine in 3D but a serious horror movie in 3D isn't a good idea...the Ring just no and Halloween is a slasher but I just know isn't meant for 3D.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like this potential schlock fest is going to be postponed:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17545


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Good news. Here's the same info from the original blog:

http://www.deadline.com/hollywood/w...ms-shuts-down-pre-production-on-halloween-3d/

The other news here is that Halloween II is being re-leased on Halloween in selected theaters for midnight showings. So if you haven't seen it and want to (not sure why you would but... ), here's another chance.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As we said earlier, this "Halloween 3D" was shelved by the Weinsteins, and, given I am not a Farmer fan, I didn't shed any tears.

However, if anyone is interested in the "behind the scenes" aspect of why this hastily-announced and subsequently-aborted project is in limbo, you should check out this link to Farmer's blog.

I tried several times to get through it, but still can't make head's or tails out of it given I was distracted by the awful writing style and weirdly juxtaposed family photos! lol.

http://wendago.com/2010/01/08/september-rain/comment-page-1/


----------

